# Well I Never!



## Region3 (Jan 13, 2015)

Since my geeky side is coming out on another thread going on at the moment, I thought I'd start a thread for 'facts that you can't get your head around' and see where it leads.

I don't read a lot, but what I do read is mostly science based and completely irreconcilable with common sense.

Evidence based facts only please. If it has anything to do with Elvis appearing in a chip shop in Croydon, or white alligators living in the New York subway system, I'll be inclined to disbelieve them


----------



## Region3 (Jan 13, 2015)

I'll start it off.

If it were possible to pack elementary particles next to each other ie. Remove all the empty space from atoms, the entire human race would fit into the size of a sugar cube.


----------



## JCW (Jan 13, 2015)

I know where you get facts on companies and football clubs , where you do not get it is the we off thread on here


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 13, 2015)

JCW said:



			I know where you get facts on companies and football clubs , where you do not get it is the we off thread on here
		
Click to expand...

And you are not prepared to give a Â£20 donation to H4H to find our!

Speaking of dense....Buried in amongst the remnants of Supernovae are Neutron stars that are about 5 miles across and have about 2-3 times the mass of our Sun!

And if you thought Space was a void, just consider the fact that the Solar Wind is a stream of particles heading AWAY from the Sun at between 400 and 750km per second! Thank heaven there's a mag field that diverts them - and creates pretty effects!


----------



## JustOne (Jan 14, 2015)

Blowing soft billowing cigarette smoke rings into a still night sky..... hard to believe we're bombing along at approx 65,000mph


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 14, 2015)

JustOne said:



			Blowing soft billowing cigarette smoke rings into a still night sky..... hard to believe we're bombing along at approx 65,000mph
		
Click to expand...

The simple approach!

http://www.lyricsfreak.com/j/jimmy+buffett/defying+gravity_20071964.html


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 14, 2015)

Did you know that if the entire population of China lined up and walked past you, the line would never end owing to the rate of population increase.

However nobody has considered that being lined up might limit procreation opportunities


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 14, 2015)

JustOne said:



			Blowing soft billowing cigarette smoke rings into a still night sky.....
		
Click to expand...

Are you still thinking about that blissful evening we spent together at Gainsborough last year???


----------



## chrisd (Jan 14, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Are you still thinking about that blissful evening we spent together at Gainsborough last year???


Click to expand...

So that enlarged tummy Smiffy?

You're not pregnant are you??


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 14, 2015)

chrisd said:



			So that enlarged tummy Smiffy?

You're not pregnant are you?? 



Click to expand...

Twins.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 14, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Twins.
		
Click to expand...

Well let's just hope that they don't look like Justone!


----------



## Imurg (Jan 14, 2015)

Apparently there are 96 bags of Human excretory substances on the Moon but we still don't know what's on the Dark side of it - apart from the Alien mining ship of course......


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 14, 2015)

If you had a Â£ for every provisional ball that LIG has ever played, you would be able to buy a new car. 
Not a basic one either


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Jan 14, 2015)

If you could fold a piece of paper in half 44 times it would reach half way to the moon! The 45th fold would reach the moon!!!!
The 46th fold would get you back to Earth again!!!!


If you place a grain of sand on square one on a chess board and then double up the grains for every square, i.e. 2,4,8,16 etc etc, by the time you get the to the 64th square, there wouldn`t be enough grains of sand  on Earth to complete the task!!!


----------



## Slab (Jan 14, 2015)

Baldy Bouncer said:



			If you could fold a piece of paper in half 63 times it would reach half way to the moon! The 64th fold would reach the moon!!!!


If you place a grain of sand on square one on a chess board and then double up the grains for every square, i.e. 2,4,8,16 etc etc, by the time you get the to the 64th square, there wouldn`t be enough grains of sand  on Earth to complete the task!!!
		
Click to expand...

I call cack on the second one

You bring the chess board with a big enough square and I'll bring the grains of sand 


(warning: some of the sand is a bit wet at the moment)


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Jan 14, 2015)

In theory. It`s called Exponential growth.

Or it could be Rice not sand.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 14, 2015)

You can fit the entire population of the Earth onto the Isle of Wight.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 14, 2015)

drive4show said:



			You can fit the entire population of the Earth onto the Isle of Wight.
		
Click to expand...

Thats overdoing mass immigration a bit!


----------



## Slab (Jan 14, 2015)

Baldy Bouncer said:



			In theory. It`s called Exponential growth.

Or it could be Rice not sand.

Click to expand...


I'm just saying we need 9,223,372,036,854,780,000 grains of sand & I have that much in stock, if you want to swap to rice I need a couple of weeks notice to grow some more 


Edit to add:  before we get too far ahead of ourselves I need to know if you plan on filling the other 63 squares also, if so I need my mate Billy to work with me on this one so costs will go up (as will grains of sand obviously so I'll be bringing 18,446,744,073,709,600,000 just in case) 

Can I pop these on your driveway Tuesday pm?


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 14, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Apparently there are 96 bags of Human excretory substances on the *Moon* but we still don't know what's on the *Dark side of it* - apart from the Alien mining ship of course......
		
Click to expand...

There is no Dark side of the Moon, really!
Matter of fact, it's all Dark!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 14, 2015)

SocketRocket said:



			Thats overdoing mass immigration a bit!
		
Click to expand...

I don't mind as long as they don't all claim benefits


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 14, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			There is no Dark side of the Moon, really!
Matter of fact, it's all Dark!
		
Click to expand...

Does this mean that the Pink Floyd album doesn't exist, it's just a figment of my imagination?  :mmm:


----------



## Duckster (Jan 14, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			There is no Dark side of the Moon, really!
Matter of fact, it's all Dark!
		
Click to expand...

Just the far side of the moon, which we 1st saw images of in 1959 after them damn Ruskies beat the Yanky Doodle Dandies in sending up a probe to photograph it (Luna 3?).


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jan 14, 2015)

If all the women in Liverpool were laid end to end ...... no-one would be in the slightest bit surprised.


Professor Jasper Carrott, circa 1978.


----------



## Region3 (Jan 14, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			Speaking of dense....Buried in amongst the remnants of Supernovae are Neutron stars that are about 5 miles across and have about 2-3 times the mass of our Sun!
		
Click to expand...

The gravity on a neutron star is so great, that if it were possible to drop something from a meter high, it would hit the ground a millionth of a second later travelling at 4.5 million miles per hour.

Also, because of the conservation of angular momentum, as they collapse under their own gravity they spin ever faster and can reach several hundred revolutions per second.
The fastest spinning known one spins over twice as fast as the crankshaft of an F1 car bouncing off the rev limiter (if they have one?).


----------



## Region3 (Jan 14, 2015)

Keep 'em coming folks.

If you don't I'll just have to keep posting myself and no-one wants that!


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 14, 2015)

Duckster said:





Foxholer said:



			There is no Dark side of the Moon, really!
Matter of fact, it's all Dark!
		
Click to expand...

Just the far side of the moon, which we 1st saw images of in 1959 after them damn Ruskies beat the Yanky Doodle Dandies in sending up a probe to photograph it (Luna 3?).
		
Click to expand...

Whooooosh! 

I'm off for a Psychedelic Breakfast - Marmalade, I like marmalade!


----------



## Wabinez (Jan 14, 2015)

I find astonishing is that 95% of money doesn't exist in a physical presence, almost all of it is digital, you have a number on a screen, that has a value of absolutely nothing, you order a pizza, the number on that screen goes down, you have a pizza.... I know you can withdraw it obviously but.... That amazes me


----------



## Duckster (Jan 14, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			Whooooosh! 

I'm off for a Psychedelic Breakfast - Marmalade, I like marmalade!
		
Click to expand...

The Moon is in a synchronous orbit with the Earth, so we only ever see one side of it.  The far side of it (sometimes called the dark side) had never been seen by any human before the Russians managed to send a probe called Luna 3 in 1959 around the moon and take pictures.


----------



## Slab (Jan 14, 2015)

Why when edible mean fit to be eaten and inedible means not fit to be eaten, but...

Flammable means easily set on fire and inflammable also means easily set on fire!! Surely this is wrong



Oh & The Who never had a UK No1


----------



## Piece (Jan 14, 2015)

If there was an ocean big enough, Saturn would float on it.


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 14, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Did you know that if the entire population of China lined up and walked past you, the line would never end owing to the rate of population increase.

However nobody has considered that being lined up might limit procreation opportunities 

Click to expand...

Wouldn't that depend? iIf they lined up woman - man - woman - man and how close they were.


----------



## CMAC (Jan 14, 2015)

Do you know if you took out all your veins in your body and laid them end to end..................you'd be dead! just sayin'


----------



## CMAC (Jan 14, 2015)

if the population of China and Japan all jumped up at exactly the same time.............absolutely nothing would happen. just sayin' again


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 14, 2015)

CMAC said:



			if the population of China and Japan all jumped up at exactly the same time.............absolutely nothing would happen. just sayin' again
		
Click to expand...

When wouldn't it happen ?&#128563;


----------



## JamesR (Jan 14, 2015)

If the human brain were simple enough for us to understand it, we'd be so simple we couldn't!


----------



## Piece (Jan 14, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Did you know that if the entire club *production of TaylorMade* lined up and 'walked' past you, the line would never end owing to the rate of *releases*.
		
Click to expand...

Adjusted...


----------



## Rumpokid (Jan 14, 2015)

Well, well, well....Â£100 million spent on interpreters for police, council, tax office etc.....Fan my brow, whatever next..?....You'll be telling me  that a bean can has landed on asteroid next,


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jan 14, 2015)

Rumpokid said:



			Well, well, well....Â£100 million spent on interpreters for police, council, tax office etc.....Fan my brow, whatever next..?....You'll be telling me  that a bean can has landed on asteroid next,
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Tongo (Jan 14, 2015)

I did read somewhere that there are supposedly no bridges across the Amazon and that over 100km's from where it empties into Atlantic it will still be fresh water.


----------



## adam6177 (Jan 14, 2015)

Cats have a non lethal terminal velocity, meaning that no matter how high they fall from they wont die.


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Jan 14, 2015)

The average age of a combat soldier in WW2 was 25, in Vietnam, it was 19, n,n,n,n,n,n,n,n,nineteen!!!!!:ears:


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 14, 2015)

Every day in the UK a person gets knocked down on a pedestrian crossing.  And he is getting flaming well fed up with it!


----------



## One Planer (Jan 14, 2015)

How big the universe is.

When you consider light travels (in a vacuum) at 186,282 miles per second or 5,878,499,817 miles in a year, the distances between us and the farthest known point yet (14.something billion light years)  the figure is almost too big to comprehend.

Even the nearest Galaxy to our Milky Way (Andromeda) is 2,538,000 light years away.

If one light year is just shy of 6 trillion miles, you do the math


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 14, 2015)

Gareth said:



			How big the universe is.

When you consider light travels (in a vacuum) at 186,282 miles per second or 5,878,499,817 miles in a year, the distances between us and the farthest known point yet (14.something billion light years)  the figure is almost too big to comprehend.

Even the nearest Galaxy to our Milky Way (Andromeda) is 2,538,000 light years away.

If one light year is just shy of 6 trillion miles, you do the math 

Click to expand...

Some of these numbers remind me of average forum driving distances


----------



## c1973 (Jan 14, 2015)

Most manhole covers are round because 'a round manhole cover canâ€™t fall through its circular opening, because no matter how you position it, the cover is wider than the hole. But a square, rectangular, or oval manhole cover could fall in if it was inserted diagonally into the hole.' Mind there is a lip to hold it in place.

The jam in jam doughnuts can't be spread on toast like normal jam as it is made differently from normal (in a jar) jam. It would go lumpy and not spread evenly. 


A lump of coal put in the washing machine (with detergent) would come out yellowish as the detergent reacts with the coal causing it to lose its black hue. 

Cats don't get frazzled in the microwave if you put it on defrost.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 14, 2015)

c1973 said:



*Cats don't get frazzled in the microwave if you put it on defrost.*

Click to expand...

Have you tested this? And is it just cats or does it also work with other animals? Small dogs or hamsters for example?


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 14, 2015)

ColchesterFC said:



			Have you tested this? And is it just cats or does it also work with other animals? Small dogs or hamsters for example?
		
Click to expand...

If anyones got a big enough microwave they can test it on my Mother in Law!


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 14, 2015)

The total weight of all the Ants on the earth is greater than the total weight of all the Humans.

(We must be catching them though as there are not many obese Ants)


----------



## Region3 (Jan 14, 2015)

Gareth said:



			Even the nearest Galaxy to our Milky Way (Andromeda) is 2,538,000 light years .
		
Click to expand...

But if you could travel at a tiny tiny fraction less than light speed the journey there would seem to you to be about 50 years due to relativistic effects.


----------



## Duckster (Jan 14, 2015)

If the history of the Earth was just 24 hours:

12.00-04.00	The Big Bang!  No life and a planet with poisonous gasses in the air, no soil and a hot sea

04.00-20.00	Single celled organisms have appeared and started to make the beloved Oxygen that we all like so much.

Just before 20.30	First marine plants appear

20.50		        Jellyfish time!

Just after 21.00	Trilobytes and other weird stuff join the party

22.00		        Plant life and first land creatures.

23.00-23.45	Dinosaurs rock up and rule the world which would later give inspiration to all small children to go "Aaaaaarrrrgggggg" when playing dinosaurs.  Even with the grass eating ones.  All dinosaurs went "Aaaaaarrrrgggggg". It's the law.

1 minute and 17 seconds to midnight. Humans show up.  Golf is invented.  Followed by the forum.


----------



## Region3 (Jan 14, 2015)

JustOne said:



			hard to believe we're bombing along at approx 65,000mph
		
Click to expand...

It's worse than that.

That is just the speed that we're travelling around the sun at.

The sun (with us and the rest of the solar system in tow) is travelling around the Milky Way at approx 470,000 mph!


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 14, 2015)

Duckster said:



			If the history of the Earth was just 24 hours:

12.00-04.00	The Big Bang!  No life and a planet with poisonous gasses in the air, no soil and a hot sea

04.00-20.00	Single celled organisms have appeared and started to make the beloved Oxygen that we all like so much.

Just before 20.30	First marine plants appear

20.50		        Jellyfish time!

Just after 21.00	Trilobytes and other weird stuff join the party

22.00		        Plant life and first land creatures.

23.00-23.45	Dinosaurs rock up and rule the world which would later give inspiration to all small children to go "Aaaaaarrrrgggggg" when playing dinosaurs.  Even with the grass eating ones.  All dinosaurs went "Aaaaaarrrrgggggg". It's the law.

1 minute and 17 seconds to midnight. Humans show up.  Golf is invented.  Followed by the forum.
		
Click to expand...


2 Nano Seconds to Midnight, first Form member drives a ball 300 yards.
1 Nano Second to  Midnight, all Forum members drive a ball 340 yards.


----------



## Leftie (Jan 14, 2015)

Leftie is right handed - and so is that other one, you know, the one who is a golfer.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 14, 2015)

If all the cars in the world were lined up one behind the other some idiot would pull out and try to overtake


----------



## CMAC (Jan 15, 2015)

Tashyboy said:



			When wouldn't it happen ?&#128563;
		
Click to expand...


----------



## JustOne (Jan 15, 2015)

Region3 said:



			It's worse than that.

That is just the speed that we're travelling around the sun at.

The sun (with us and the rest of the solar system in tow) is travelling around the Milky Way at approx 470,000 mph!
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, save me Googling it... what's the movement of our galaxy in regards to the universe?


----------



## Region3 (Jan 15, 2015)

JustOne said:



			Indeed, save me Googling it... what's the movement of our galaxy in regards to the universe?
		
Click to expand...

You can't quote a definitive figure as the universe can't be thought of as a static box in which things happen. You can only ever quote a speed relative to another body ie. Absolute motion by itself cannot be shown.


----------



## Region3 (Jan 15, 2015)

As far as I know, the only thing you can ever quote the speed of, without stating what that speed is relative to is light - or more specifically massless particles.

No matter how slow or fast you are moving relative to the source of the light, space and time screw with your clocks and rulers so that you always measure the same speed for light.


----------



## Wabinez (Jan 15, 2015)

Duckster said:



			If the history of the Earth was just 24 hours:

12.00-04.00	The Big Bang!  No life and a planet with poisonous gasses in the air, no soil and a hot sea

04.00-20.00	Single celled organisms have appeared and started to make the beloved Oxygen that we all like so much.

Just before 20.30	First marine plants appear

20.50		        Jellyfish time!

Just after 21.00	Trilobytes and other weird stuff join the party

22.00		        Plant life and first land creatures.

23.00-23.45	Dinosaurs rock up and rule the world which would later give inspiration to all small children to go "Aaaaaarrrrgggggg" when playing dinosaurs.  Even with the grass eating ones.  All dinosaurs went "Aaaaaarrrrgggggg". It's the law.

1 minute and 17 seconds to midnight. Humans show up.  Golf is invented.  Followed by the forum.
		
Click to expand...

This the another thing that simply amazes me...how long Earth has been in existence, how the Big Bang created pretty much all of the elements that we would need to sustain life on the planet, but then sheer coincidences and happenings meant that life could be maintained on the planet.  Simply mind blowing.


----------



## CMAC (Jan 15, 2015)

Wabinez said:



			This the another thing that simply amazes me...how long Earth has been in existence, how the Big Bang created pretty much all of the elements that we would need to sustain life on the planet, *but then sheer coincidences and happenings meant that life could be maintained on the planet. * Simply mind blowing.
		
Click to expand...

it's possible to almost prove by maths that we don't actually exist.

We are a finite number.
The universe is (assumed) as infinite.
Any finite number divide by infinity is near as near as dammit zero- ergo we don't exist


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jan 15, 2015)

CMAC said:



			it's possible to almost prove by maths that we don't actually exist.

We are a finite number.
The universe is (assumed) as infinite.
Any finite number divide by infinity is near as near as dammit zero- ergo we don't exist
		
Click to expand...

WHy would the inability to divide one number by another mean we don't exist? Also, that's a massive assumption re: the infinite universe, I thought nobody knew?


----------



## Fyldewhite (Jan 15, 2015)

Duckster said:



			If the history of the Earth was just 24 hours:

12.00-04.00	The Big Bang!  No life and a planet with poisonous gasses in the air, no soil and a hot sea

04.00-20.00	Single celled organisms have appeared and started to make the beloved Oxygen that we all like so much.

Just before 20.30	First marine plants appear

20.50		        Jellyfish time!

Just after 21.00	Trilobytes and other weird stuff join the party

22.00		        Plant life and first land creatures.

23.00-23.45	Dinosaurs rock up and rule the world which would later give inspiration to all small children to go "Aaaaaarrrrgggggg" when playing dinosaurs.  Even with the grass eating ones.  All dinosaurs went "Aaaaaarrrrgggggg". It's the law.

1 minute and 17 seconds to midnight. Humans show up.  Golf is invented.  Followed by the forum.
		
Click to expand...


.....and we are all related to each other!    Not just us "special" humans, but every single mammal, bird, reptile, fish, insect, fungus, plant, trilobite and microbe.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 15, 2015)

CMAC said:



			it's possible to almost prove by maths that we don't actually exist.

We are a finite number.
The universe is (assumed) as infinite.
Any finite number divide by infinity is near as near as dammit zero- ergo we don't exist
		
Click to expand...

Er...No! It simply shows how insignificant we are relative (there's that word again) to the rest of the Universe!

Simply a speck on the hide of a hippopotamus! Or was that a 'squaw'!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 15, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			Er...No! It simply shows how insignificant we are relative (there's that word again) to the rest of the Universe!

Simply a speck on the hide of a hippopotamus! Or was that a 'squaw'! 

Click to expand...

Have a read of Hitch Hikers Guide To The Galaxy, Especially the bit about "The Total Perspective Vortex"
explained everything


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 15, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Have a read of Hitch Hikers Guide To The Galaxy, Especially the bit about "The Total Perspective Vortex"
explained everything 

Click to expand...

Oh Dear..Brain the size of a Planet and all you ant me to do is Open that Door!

Must go back and re-read them!

Now. What was the Question?

I met Adams once - when he was scouting/filming 'Last Chance to See'. He even signed a LE Print of a pair of Kakapos (the saddest Parrots in the World) that I had!


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 15, 2015)

Region3 said:



			As far as I know, the only thing you can ever quote the speed of, without stating what that speed is relative to is light - or more specifically massless particles.

No matter how slow or fast you are moving relative to the source of the light, space and time screw with your clocks and rulers so that you always measure the same speed for light.
		
Click to expand...

Are you Dr Who?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 15, 2015)

Region3 said:



			The sun (with us and the rest of the solar system in tow) is travelling around the Milky Way at approx 470,000 mph!
		
Click to expand...

Cool! So if I get done speeding past a school gate at 35mph, can I claim the speed trap is incorrectly calibrated as I'm actually doing 470,035mph?


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jan 15, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Cool! So if I get done speeding past a school gate at 35mph, can I claim the speed trap is incorrectly calibrated as I'm actually doing 470,035mph?
		
Click to expand...

Good luck at keeping your licence if you admit you were going that fast


----------



## Region3 (Jan 15, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Are you Dr Who?
		
Click to expand...

Ssshhhhh! 

No-one's supposed to know yet.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 15, 2015)

Region3 said:



			It's worse than that.

That is just the speed that we're travelling around the sun at.

The sun (with us and the rest of the solar system in tow) is travelling around the Milky Way at approx 470,000 mph!
		
Click to expand...

It does sort of flatten my hair a wee bit...


----------



## Region3 (Jan 15, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Cool! So if I get done speeding past a school gate at 35mph, can I claim the speed trap is incorrectly calibrated as I'm actually doing 470,035mph?
		
Click to expand...

If that doesn't work, according to special relativity anyone and everyone is perfectly entitled to claim they are standing still and everyone else is moving relative to them, so really it's the camera that needs a ticket.

See how you get on with that one if they don't lock you up after the first effort!


----------



## Imurg (Jan 15, 2015)

Region3 said:



			Ssshhhhh! 

No-one's supposed to know yet.
		
Click to expand...

I always thought Dr Who would be taller........:rofl::clap::cheers:


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 15, 2015)

The sun is 400x further from the earth than the moon, but the moon is 400x smaller than the sun.


Not a lot of people know that


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 15, 2015)

JustOne said:



			Indeed, save me Googling it... what's the movement of our galaxy in regards to the universe?
		
Click to expand...

1.3 MILLION miles per hour. 

Continuing the comment on the Andromeda Galaxy we are on a collision course with it. Even though the center of each galaxy is crammed full of stars none will collided with each other. Some may get spun out into deep space on their own though. 
Both galaxies have a super massive black hole at the center which will  spiral towards each other devouring stars and solar systems as they go until they combine to make one, even larger super massive black hole.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 15, 2015)

SocketRocket said:



			The sun is 400x further from the earth than the moon, but the moon is 400x smaller than the sun.


Not a lot of people know that 

Click to expand...

And even fewer believe it's correct - volume wise!

It's more 80+ million times as large as the moon!


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 15, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			And even fewer believe it's correct - volume wise!
		
Click to expand...

It's not in volume it's the diameter of them that is roughly equal. 

The moon is also moving away from the earth at a rate of 1-2 cm a year which is also making the days longer at a rate of 1/500th of a second every century. 
620 million years ago a day was only 21 hours long. 

It also takes 226 million years for the solar system to orbit the galaxy, so last time we were in this orientation of the galaxy the dinosaurs were roaming the planet and Pangaea was just splitting apart into the continents we know today.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 15, 2015)

Andy808 said:



			It's not in volume it's the diameter of them that is roughly equal.
		
Click to expand...

Well about 400 (actually a little more) times the diameter!

Which means 400 cubed the size(400 times the width * 400 times the height * 400 times the depth)! Actually, I used moon/earth diameter ratio of 1/4 as opposed to 27%, so slight errror....Sun is 'only' about 65+ Million times the volume of the moon!


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 15, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			And even fewer believe it's correct - volume wise!

It's more 80+ million times as large as the moon! 

Click to expand...

It's talking about diameter, and you know it!    This is why we get Lunar Eclipses


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 15, 2015)

SocketRocket said:



			It's talking about diameter, and you know it!    This is why we get Lunar Eclipses
		
Click to expand...

Shows how important it is to use the correct terms!

I had a sub 70 a couple of rounds ago, but that was a gross 78! (do the maths) 

Btw. It's a Solar Eclipse that is the more dramatic - when the Moon is between the Earth and the Sun. That's when that ratio comes into play!  Lunar Eclipses are when the Earth's Shadow (about 4 times as large as the diameter of the moon) passes over the (Full) Moon


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 15, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			Shows how important it is to use the correct terms!

I had a sub 70 a couple of rounds ago, but that was a gross 78! (do the maths) 

Btw. It's a Solar Eclipse that is the more dramatic - when the Moon is between the Earth and the Sun. That's when that ratio comes into play!  Lunar Eclipses are when the Earth's Shadow (about 4 times as large as the diameter of the moon) passes over the (Full) Moon
		
Click to expand...

Yes.   I know that.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 16, 2015)

From Large to small - and a comparison with 'large'....

If Humans could jump as well as Fleas, they'd be able to jump 90 metres long and almost 50 metres high!

Demonstrating that while Power/Strength is based on the Square of (muscle/bone) size, the effect (or lack) is based on the Cube of it! Explains why Elephants can't jump!


----------



## CMAC (Jan 16, 2015)

Foxholer said:



*Er...No!* It simply shows how insignificant we are relative (there's that word again) to the rest of the Universe!

Simply a speck on the hide of a hippopotamus! Or was that a 'squaw'! 

Click to expand...

haha are you seriously trying to argue against that :rofl:


----------



## CMAC (Jan 16, 2015)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			WHy would the inability to divide one number by another mean we don't exist? *Also, that's a massive assumption re: the infinite universe, I thought nobody knew?*

Click to expand...

not my assumption buddy, more a regarded and accepted calculation. Nobody really *knows* though do they.

wont bother with the maths part


----------



## Region3 (Jan 16, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			Well about 400 (actually a little more) times the diameter!

Which means 400 cubed the size(400 times the width * 400 times the height * 400 times the depth)!
		
Click to expand...

*cough* 4/3Ï€rÂ³ *cough*


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 16, 2015)

SocketRocket said:



			If anyones got a big enough microwave they can test it on my Mother in Law!
		
Click to expand...

Leave that one with me, I'm already doin a search on industrial sized microwaves.
at the moment you might have to cut her in two.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 16, 2015)

Andy808 said:



			1.3 MILLION miles per hour. 

Continuing the comment on the Andromeda Galaxy we are on a collision course with it. Even though the center of each galaxy is crammed full of stars none will collided with each other. Some may get spun out into deep space on their own though. 
Both galaxies have a super massive black hole at the center which will  spiral towards each other devouring stars and solar systems as they go until they combine to make one, even larger super massive black hole.
		
Click to expand...

Whats the time projection on that one. I cannot speak for everyone but would imagine one or two people would be a bit upset about that happening.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 16, 2015)

Tashyboy said:



			Whats the time projection on that one. I cannot speak for everyone but would imagine one or two people would be a bit upset about that happening.
		
Click to expand...

About 4 Billion years!

And a couple of Billion years for the 'collision' to normalise.

Don't cancel your holidays because of it!


----------



## CMAC (Jan 16, 2015)

Foxholer said:



*About 4 Billion years!*

And a couple of Billion years for the 'collision' to normalise.

Don't cancel your holidays because of it! 

Click to expand...

never gonna happen- I'll bet on it


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 16, 2015)

CMAC said:



			never gonna happen- I'll bet on it

Click to expand...

I'll take that bet! :rofl:


----------



## Piece (Jan 16, 2015)

One day the Sun will bloat-out to become a red giant (can't go supernova as it isn't big enough). The diameter of this new red giant will swallow up the Earth before becoming a white dwarf. Better get the Factor 200000000000000000 sun cream out.


----------



## CMAC (Jan 16, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			I'll take that bet! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

we can put 1p into an interest only savings account and the winners family collects the Thousand Quingentillion giving them enough to buy little Comet a new hoverboard:mmm:


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 16, 2015)

Tashyboy said:



			Leave that one with me, I'm already doin a search on industrial sized microwaves.
at the moment you might have to cut her in two.
		
Click to expand...

Done that then!


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 16, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			About 4 Billion years!

And a couple of Billion years for the 'collision' to normalise.

Don't cancel your holidays because of it! 

Click to expand...

Thank the Lord for that, ave just took out a car loan.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 16, 2015)

Joking aside, and you will have to bear with me on this one.

as has already been explained at some time in the future, it's gonna go tits up for Mother Earth, and probably everyone/ thing on it.

its already been explained that if the creation of earth was a twenty four hour clock.
homosapien ruling it is about 5 mins. Yet our ability to fly is equatable to about half a second of that that time (give or take a 10th)

seeing as 150 year ago we glided off a hill and now we can land summat on a rock in space.

whats the chances on man building some thing to get us to another inhabitable planet.


----------



## North Mimms (Jan 16, 2015)

73.6% of statistics are made up on the spot


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 16, 2015)

CMAC said:



			we can put 1p into an interest only savings account and the winners family collects the Thousand Quingentillion giving them enough to buy little Comet a new hoverboard:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

:

Money up front!

If it goes into a Swiss Bank account, the -0.75% interest rate would mean it's worthless come payment :rofl:



Tashyboy said:



			...
whats the chances on man building some thing to get us to another inhabitable planet.
		
Click to expand...

The Politicians would want to be on the first one!

Let's start a rumour!


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 16, 2015)

The footprints on the moon from the moon landings will be there until the sun engulfs it.

Bringing it all back to earth, quite literally, if you drop a feather and a hammer in a vacuum they hit the ground at the same time. 

Also if you fire a bullet from a gun and drop a bullet from the same height at the same time they will both hit the ground at the same time.


----------



## Leftie (Jan 16, 2015)

Andy808 said:



			Also if you fire a bullet from a gun and drop a bullet from the same height at the same time they will both hit the ground at the same time.
		
Click to expand...

Another myth, methinks.

For a start, there is the curvature of the earth to consider and possibly the aerodynamics of a spinning bullet may influence the speed that the bullet falls to earth.

I'll await Foxy's thoughts on this one.


----------



## richart (Jan 17, 2015)

Leftie said:



			Another myth, methinks.

For a start, there is the curvature of the earth to consider and possibly the aerodynamics of a spinning bullet may influence the speed that the bullet falls to earth.

I'll await Foxy's thoughts on this one.

Click to expand...

 If the gun is fired horizontally to the ground it is true.:thup: Well according to Newton.


----------



## Andy808 (Jan 17, 2015)

Leftie said:



			Another myth, methinks.

For a start, there is the curvature of the earth to consider and possibly the aerodynamics of a spinning bullet may influence the speed that the bullet falls to earth.

I'll await Foxy's thoughts on this one.

Click to expand...


The laws of physics and gravity are a pain in the backside.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 17, 2015)

Andy808 said:



			The laws of physics and gravity are a pain in the backside.
		
Click to expand...

True.
My 9 iron always comes up short on our 148 yard par 3 3rd.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 17, 2015)

richart said:



			If the gun is fired horizontally to the ground it is true.:thup: Well according to Newton.
		
Click to expand...

Galileo? He was the original 'Falling Bodies' guy. 

Muskets and Cannons were certainly around in his time.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 17, 2015)

Argyll has a longer coastline than France.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 17, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			True.
My 9 iron always comes up short on our 148 yard par 3 3rd.


Click to expand...

I'm no golf coach so am not claiming to be an expert on this matter but have you thought about hitting your 8 iron instead?


----------



## richart (Jan 17, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			Galileo? He was the original 'Falling Bodies' guy. 

Muskets and Cannons were certainly around in his time.
		
Click to expand...

 Galileo thought the dropped bullet would land first. Newton went for together, but surely it must depend on the felocity of the bullet that is fired from a gun.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 17, 2015)

ColchesterFC said:



			I'm no golf coach so am not claiming to be an expert on this matter but have you thought about hitting your 8 iron instead?
		
Click to expand...

This is Smiffy we're talking about........ his club will eventually shorten the hole! :thup:


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 17, 2015)

richart said:



			Galileo thought the dropped bullet would land first. Newton went for together, but surely it *must depend on the felocity of the bullet that is fired from a gun*.

Click to expand...

Are you sure Galileo thought that way?

Why would it depend on velocity?

It could, however, depend on what it hits along the way!


----------



## richart (Jan 17, 2015)

I thought Galileo took into account the curvature of the earth ? A bullet fired a short distance would not be affected, but one fired with enough velocity would be. I may well be wrong, as it was a couple of years back when my daughter was doing her Physics A level, that we discussed it.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 17, 2015)

richart said:



			I thought Galileo took into account the curvature of the earth ? A bullet fired a short distance would not be affected, but one fired with enough velocity would be. I may well be wrong, as it was a couple of years back when my daughter was doing her Physics A level, that we discussed it.
		
Click to expand...

Earth was flat in his day! 

Though I don't believe the curvature of the Earth is significant - certainly not measurable over the distances involved at the time! Remember that they were only accurate up to 150 yards too!


----------



## Ethan (Jan 17, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			True.
My 9 iron always comes up short on our 148 yard par 3 3rd.


Click to expand...

I always prefer to play holes where the earth is rotating towards the direction of ball flight.


----------



## Region3 (Jan 17, 2015)

If you had a long enough flat surface to experiment on, a beam of light would also hit the ground at the same time as the dropped objects.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 20, 2015)

ColchesterFC said:



			I'm no golf coach so am not claiming to be an expert on this matter but have you thought about hitting your 8 iron instead?
		
Click to expand...

Smiffy's not very good with his long irons.


Jamie Ollivers  tv programme 'meals in 15 minutes' lasts half an hour.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 20, 2015)

bobmac said:



			Jamie Ollivers  tv programme 'meals in 15 minutes' lasts half an hour.
		
Click to expand...

Is the clue that its meals and not meal? Assume he must make 2 meals!


----------



## bobmac (Jan 20, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Is the clue that its meals and not meal? Assume he must make 2 meals!
		
Click to expand...

I know, I was just getting bored with physics


----------



## Rooter (Jan 20, 2015)

bobmac said:



			I know, I was just getting bored with physics
		
Click to expand...

Do Physics Matter?


----------



## IainP (Jan 22, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Argyll has a longer coastline than France.
		
Click to expand...

Liked that one, seemed incredible considering the Bay of Biscay. Even if it maybe does include some Islands. Nice.


----------



## CMAC (Jan 23, 2015)

If you take photographs of golf clubs they never get stolen


----------



## Region3 (Jan 23, 2015)

The GPS system only works because it allows for the fact that time ticks at a different rate on the orbiting satellites than it does here on the ground.

If that fact were ignored, by the time you'd finished the front 9 your GPS would be wrong by 1,000 yards.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jan 23, 2015)

Region3 said:



			The GPS system only works because it allows for the fact that time ticks at a different rate on the orbiting satellites than it does here on the ground.

If that fact were ignored, by the time you'd finished the front 9 your GPS would be wrong by 1,000 yards.
		
Click to expand...

That might explain where some of the forum distances come from!


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Jan 23, 2015)

If I were to shuffle a deck of cards, then deal them out face up, I'm able to say with all mathematical probability that the order that these cards are in has never been the same before.

The number of combinations is 52 factorial, which is simply unimaginably big... 

80,658,175,170,943,878,571,660,636,856,403,766,975,289,505,440,883,277,824,000,000,000,000.

Stolen from QI...

"To give you an idea of how many that is, here is how long it would take to go through every possible permutation of cards. If every star in our galaxy had a trillion planets, each with a trillion people living on them, and each of these people has a trillion packs of cards and somehow they manage to make unique shuffles 1,000 times per second, and they'd been doing that since the Big Bang, they'd only just now be starting to repeat shuffles."


----------



## Piece (Jan 23, 2015)

StrangelyBrown said:



			The number of combinations is 52 factorial, which is simply unimaginably big... 
80,658,175,170,943,878,571,660,636,856,403,766,975,289,505,440,883,277,824,000,000,000,000.
		
Click to expand...

That won't fit on my measly 10 digit calculator from the 1980s!


----------

